# Toro snowmaster 20



## kennrk (Mar 30, 2008)

I a have a toro snowmaster 20 snow blower, I was wondering what would be the minimum compression reading for this engine is , the reading when cold is 30# and with repeated times it goes up to 55#, the motor has spark and is getting gas and after many repeated attempts the motor will start, any info would be appreicated


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

First, is the model an S-20? S-200? Don't remember "Snowmaster."
Anyway, some of the older Tecumseh 2-stroke engines on Toro snowblowers had a reed-valve compression release, so can't say for certain what you can expect from that engine.
Take the engine numbers, go to partstree.com, look up the engine and see if there's a compression release in the side of the cylinder.
2-strokes in general vary from 80 to 120 as a min. cold compression spec., but most usually need at least 100 - again, it depends on brand, comp. ratio etc.
Paul


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

most generally, 50 is to low, I've seen them run on 70, but any lower than that they won't do anything


also, a snowmaster is the same thing as a s-200 or s-620, just a different sticker put on it, never understood why toro did that, but they did


----------

